# Long Beach CA



## n0xname (Oct 2, 2012)

Bug out our bug in? Thoughts ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Bug Out.

Why stay in an area full of welfare recipients with illegal handguns?!


----------



## n0xname (Oct 2, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Bug Out.
> 
> Why stay in an area full of welfare recipients with illegal handguns?!


Yes I plan to do same. Possible riverbed as exit as the freeways and streets screwed in time of natural disaster. But will prob lay Low for few days if environment safe


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

n0xname said:


> Yes I plan to do same. Possible riverbed as exit as the freeways and streets screwed in time of natural disaster. But will prob lay Low for few days if environment safe


Just to warn you- the riverbed is not safe even during the day now. My dad rides his bike all over So Cal and has seen and heard stories of people waiting under the overpasses to rob bike riders and walkers.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Just head to the queen Mary and sail away


----------



## n0xname (Oct 2, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Just to warn you- the riverbed is not safe even during the day now. My dad rides his bike all over So Cal and has seen and heard stories of people waiting under the overpasses to rob bike riders and walkers.


Thank u that good info. Only we I'd go through riverbed is via hallin @ss in convoy


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Depends on the situation, but probably bug in


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You're in a dangerous location. There's no way to bug out either. Not unless you see it coming before everyone else does and leave early. Otherwise you'll be trapped on the highway with millions of other people. 

Bugging in isn't much of an option either. You live in an unsafe area where the criminals will be going from house to house to rob and kill. It will become a war zone the minute the police leave.

I think your only reasonable hope of survival is to move out of that area while you still can.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> You're in a dangerous location. There's no way to bug out either. Not unless you see it coming before everyone else does and leave early. Otherwise you'll be trapped on the highway with millions of other people.
> 
> Bugging in isn't much of an option either. You live in an unsafe area where the criminals will be going from house to house to rob and kill. It will become a war zone the minute the police leave.
> 
> I think your only reasonable hope of survival is to move out of that area while you still can.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Just to warn you- the riverbed is not safe even during the day now. My dad rides his bike all over So Cal and has seen and heard stories of people waiting under the overpasses to rob bike riders and walkers.


Reminds me of that situation in Holding Their Own, Joe Nobody's first book of the series. They ran into situations at one the overpasses.

Heck I would get out of Long Beach now. (I know I'm not in your situation) Not too many ways to get out when it hits the fan. I have a friend with Border Patrol in Calexico that wants out of Cali so bad but the won't transfer him to the Northern Border. It's pretty ridiculous that all he has to do is show his badge and he can walk onto a plane with a loaded handgun and check out an M4 during his time on duty but the State of Cali won't allow him to purchase his own ar15. Once they receive a Federal Bailout, state sovereignty will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

driftpin said:


> Reminds me of that situation in Holding Their Own, Joe Nobody's first book of the series. They ran into situations at one the overpasses.
> 
> Heck I would get out of Long Beach now. (I know I'm not in your situation) Not too many ways to get out when it hits the fan. I have a friend with Border Patrol in Calexico that wants out of Cali so bad but the won't transfer him to the Northern Border. It's pretty ridiculous that all he has to do is show his badge and he can walk onto a plane with a loaded handgun and check out an M4 during his time on duty but the State of Cali won't allow him to purchase his own ar15. Once they receive a Federal Bailout, state sovereignty will be a thing of the past.


I want out of California too! I did make the jump to the mountains here so there is less "people" to deal with.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I want out of California too! I did make the jump to the mountains here so there is less "people" to deal with.


Still stuck in Cali though? I lived on the outskirts of Phoenix for 8 years and traveled to Cali a few times. It was nice to see but I was always glad to get back to the desert.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

driftpin said:


> Still stuck in Cali though? I lived on the outskirts of Phoenix for 8 years and traveled to Cali a few times. It was nice to see but I was always glad to get back to the desert.


Depending on a few things going on right now I may be able to take Roo and leave California for good. It may take a few months but hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

grimm....I really really want out of cali too but at least im up north in rural country by oregon...

Id bug out of southern cali as soon as you can...it's a bad nuff $hithole now and I agree..come shtf..you'll be trapped. Unless maybe you can get your hands on a boat n bug out as soon as it hits..even if you just hug the coastline up north to a safer area...not sure of your situation but best of luck and explore options..transfer if military...stragetic relocation...yup..


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

driftpin said:


> Reminds me of that situation in Holding Their Own, Joe Nobody's first book of the series. They ran into situations at one the overpasses.
> 
> Heck I would get out of Long Beach now. (I know I'm not in your situation) Not too many ways to get out when it hits the fan. I have a friend with Border Patrol in Calexico that wants out of Cali so bad but the won't transfer him to the Northern Border. It's pretty ridiculous that all he has to do is show his badge and he can walk onto a plane with a loaded handgun and check out an M4 during his time on duty but *the State of Cali won't allow him to purchase his own ar15*. Once they receive a Federal Bailout, state sovereignty will be a thing of the past.


Why can't he buy an AR15? They're legal to own and buy in California.

Also, he can't just show his badge and walk onto a plane with a loaded firearm. He needs permission through his agency via a federal reg number, and permission from the captain as well.

WWhermit


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bugout via boat on ocean. Work on buying aboard, start storing plenty of fuel, food & water on it. A sailboat will save fuel if you know how to use it. SoCal would be a nightmare to escape otherwise.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

n0xname said:


> Bug out our bug in? Thoughts ...


Long Beach?

Your Screwed. In a major event, you are surrounded by 7 million people who have less than a few days food and water.

Why do you think the firearm laws are so tough in states with huge cities, with an exception to Texas, but the again Texas seems to be the exception for many things.

If you are a true prepper, you should seek to remove yourself from the extreme population centers.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

If I've already moved to my place in Ky,I will bug in.Everything should be in place by then.I will be ready to accept any family member that can make it to our BOL...Anyone else unless they bring their reps"KEEP OUT"...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish my family would get out of Cali while they still can...

But they just won't budge! :brickwall:

We've even offered to come help them haul their stuff, but no!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you asking whether you should bug out now? It seems to me that the fan is pretty brown already. If you wait till it throws a big glop right on your head it is too late. I left CA over fifty years ago and have never regretted it.

Do you know where you would go? Planning to bug out without a destination is a less than perfect plan.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Do you know where you would go? Planning to bug out without a destination is a less than perfect plan.


Bugging out without a plan is worse than staying put in CA unless you live in South LA or in large metro area. You need to have some place to go. You can buy plots of 1/2 -1 acre in any of the states close for pretty short cash and could always go up and clean a small area for even a pop up camper. I would set it up with some caches as well because you never know how much time you'll have to grab stuff. Might just be enough time to grab your kids, BOB and go.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

driftpin said:


> Bugging out without a plan is worse than staying put in CA unless you live in South LA or in large metro area. You need to have some place to go. You can buy plots of 1/2 -1 acre in any of the states close for pretty short cash and could always go up and clean a small area for even a pop up camper. I would set it up with some caches as well because you never know how much time you'll have to grab stuff. Might just be enough time to grab your kids, BOB and go.


This is a smart idea. I hadn't thought of this. Too late for us. We moved to the mountains here in Cali. But I am filing this plan away in my mental vault for later.


----------

